# What OTC supplements are good for IBS-D?



## MEYoung (Apr 26, 2004)

My sister gave me a bottle of peppermint oil capsules - has this helped anyone with IBS-D? How much do you take? Also, I've read on here that some people are taking fiber supplements, calcium supplements, etc. I'm anxious to try something - the prescription meds I've tried haven't worked at all.Mary


----------



## scottyswotty (Jun 29, 2000)

peppermint is unlikely to help significantly with IBS. first i would make sure your ibs-d is not due to a bacterial infection. get testing etc to rule this out.if its not then its most likely food allergies or intolerances - you can get various tests for this like LEAP.if its not glaringly obvious from the above, you might want to look into IBSACOL - its a product advertised on this board. it will help with the inflammatory aspect of IBS-symptoms as I understand it.Maybe also look into hypno or meditiation if stress is a factor for you?Calcium CARBONATE will also help with D - have a look at posts by LNAPE for info on this.


----------



## onlyme (May 22, 2004)

I tried pepeermint oil capsules. I found they moved through me too quickly and burned the skin coming out.


----------



## kschultz (Jul 8, 2004)

Peppermint Peppermint candy canes, peppermint chocolates and peppermint liquorï¿½itï¿½s easy to see that peppermint is a popular flavor of the holidays. Did you know that peppermint oil is used to treat a number of gastrointestinal illnesses? In a study published in the Journal of Gastroenterology, 110 patients with irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) received capsules (enteric-coated) of peppermint oil. After one month, patients reported an improvement in abdominal pain (79%), less bloating (83%), reduced stool frequency (73%), less stomach rumbling (73%) and less flatulence (79%). The researchers concluded that enteric-coated peppermint oil was an effective and well-tolerated treatment for IBS. Peppermint has also been shown to relieve indigestion, bloating and gastrointestinal spasms. Peppermint Oil for Irritable Bowel SyndromeBy Alan R. Gaby, MDHealthnotes Newswire (February 6, 2003)ï¿½Peppermint oil can relieve symptoms of irritable bowel syndrome (IBS), according to a report in Psychosomatics (2002;43:508ï¿½9). This new report, written by a psychiatrist, describes seven people being treated for mood disorders who also suffered from IBS. After treatment with peppermint oil, each of these individuals experienced an improvement in their intestinal symptoms, mainly a reduction in bloating, pain, and discomfort. The amount of peppermint oil that was found to be effective was 0.5 to 1 ml (1/10 to 1/5 of a teaspoon) in liquid, after breakfast and dinner.


----------



## kschultz (Jul 8, 2004)

Peppermint oil capsules should be enteric-coated so they don't dissolve in the stomach (which could trigger heartburn) and dissolve instead in the intestines."In addition to its effects in IBS, enteric-coated peppermint oil exerts benefits in non-ulcer dyspepsia, gastro-esophageal reflux disorder, intestinal overgrowth of Candida albicans (a common yeast implicated in many cases of IBS) and Helicobacter pylori (a bacteria linked to peptic ulcer disease and stomach cancer), and cases of gallstones. " http://www.vitaminexpress.com/drmurray/drm...pportforibs.htm


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

If it doesn't cause heartburn you can get away with peppermint tea or even Altoids (which have peppermint oil in them).How much it will help the D is unknown, but it can be quite a good antispasmodic for some. Since I only need it for a flare up I prefer the Altoids. By the time the enteric coated ones dissolved the episode is usually over (but they can be great for more regular symptoms)If other antispasmodics haven't helped I don't know if the peppermint will either. For me both the prescription antispasmodics and peppermint work pretty well (with 1 Levsin SL being about equal to 2-3 Altoids).K.


----------



## 23677 (Apr 29, 2005)

Yep, Trop is right! Here in Aussie they are sold under the label MINTEC & can be purchased from Chemists & some Safeway s`marts. They can relieve high positioned C in the colon . Peppermint seems to be able to reduce the spasms in the gut that otherwise prevents normal motions. Two taken late at night with a glass of tepid water worked best for me, but dont go to bed straight away. They need to get past the stomach especially if you suffer from reflux.


----------

